# Sending money to SA?



## king1 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been using my CC to send money.  It is very easy, but not cheap, and they keep raising the rates.  Does anyone have a better system?
TIA


----------



## philemer (Apr 18, 2006)

I've investigated other methods & they more expensive. I feel your pain! Check with your bank & see what they have to say.

Phil


----------



## JustPlainBill (Apr 23, 2006)

I suggest that you not use a bank to send funds to S.A. They will hose you on the exchange rate. A credit card is the way to go. There are minor differences in the charges that the various credit card companies impose, but they are not worth worrying about.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been looking at changing some banking services.  One of fees I look at is the wire transfer fee.  The best rate I've seen in the last 2 weeks is $30 domestic and $40 international.  

These fees are much higher than the relative pittance charged by my cc company for SA fund transfers.  Plus the cc company does the dollars-to-rand exchange at a pretty fair rate.


----------

